# Lie To Me



## Lorem Ipsum (Aug 5, 2009)

Thursday night, 9pm, Sky1 - last episode of series tomorrow

Tim Roth stars as like a human lie detector who can read people's faces for their emotions; it kinda teaches you how to do it just by watching. Him and his team of prodigies get assigned different cases to solve by reading people, and each character has different relations with one another. They deal with pretty hefty stuff, like paid surrogacy etc.

The drama's great, and the psychology is all true.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Aug 5, 2009)

Ah, yes Lie to Me.

Love that show so muuch but I haven't seen very much lately >:


----------

